# Boas > Anacondas >  Trade Grantie Burmese for Green Anaconda

## Flirtycuddle

I have a granite burmese that for the last month has done nothing but bite everything it comes near. I know that is how burmese can be and I understand that totally but I have someone wanting to trade a green anaconda that is about the same size and age for the burmese. From what I understand the anaconda won't get as big as my femal burmese since it is a male. I have the ananconda right now but if I decide that I don't want the trade i can always give him back and take my girl back. This guy has burms already and even says he's never seen a burm be this aggressive so much even though the care has been perfect. I already really really like this conda to.

----------


## CSD2008

Usually green anacondas are more aggressive.  That of course is a sweeping generalization.  How old is the burm?

----------


## Flirtycuddle

the burm is about 6 months old and about 3-4 ft......i know usually the anancondas are meaner but this burm i have has to be the odd ball cuz she was meaner then this anaconda lol. so far the anaconda is doing good and not really minding being held but at any time I can change my mind. the burm would strike at the cage if u walked even close to it at all and it was in a closet in my room so out of high traffic.

----------


## bonheki

> I have a granite burmese that for the last month has done nothing but bite everything it comes near. I know that is how burmese can be and I understand that totally but I have someone wanting to trade a green anaconda that is about the same size and age for the burmese. From what I understand the anaconda won't get as big as my femal burmese since it is a male. I have the ananconda right now but if I decide that I don't want the trade i can always give him back and take my girl back. This guy has burms already and even says he's never seen a burm be this aggressive so much even though the care has been perfect. I already really really like this conda to.


I would do it .It depends on what you want more. I saw on your signature you say you have one green so im guessing you allready traded. But if you havent I would trade. In about 6 months or so im going to get a green male my self  and a male retic to. soo Good luck on your decision :Salute:

----------


## Flirtycuddle

Yea I traded already for the green. He hasn't even struck once at me but did at my ex lol. It was his fault he got bit and he knew it. He wanted to hold the anaconda and the snake was trying to get away(the whole time I'm telling him to leave him alone lol) and the snake struck him. But hasn't even got in strike stance or anything with me. He chills in his water dish a few hours a day eats fine and shows when he's not wanting to be messed with so I leave him alone at that point. The burmese would just strike the second ur hand went in the cage so his disposition is so much better. I definatly like this green more then I did having a burmese for some reason even though the burmese was what I thought I had always wanted lol. Never thought I'd own an anaconda though lol

----------

